# فيما يتعلق بتقرير الناتج عن برنامج Arena



## ساكانا (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ,,, 

انا عندي رسالة حول المحاكاة ,, وباستخدم برنامج ارينا ,,
بس في عندي بعض التساولات حول التقرير
اذا ممكن حدا يساعدني ,, ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ساكانا (7 يونيو 2011)

التقرير حوالي الخمس صفحات ,, بس بدي معنى المصطلحات التالية :
VA time 
NVA time
WIP


----------



## ساكانا (7 يونيو 2011)

كمان :
instantaneous utilization
Number busy
Number scheduled
scheduled utilization


----------



## ساكانا (8 يونيو 2011)

يعني الشباب اللي بيشتغل على هذا البرنامج اكيد بيعرف هالمصطلحات \ الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## شهبندر (12 يونيو 2011)

VA time : value added time
NVA time : non value added time
WIP : work in process


----------



## ساكانا (14 يونيو 2011)

شكرأ,, الله يجزيكم الخير ,,, 

بس WIP :
wait in *process
or work in process

*


----------

